# Ye Olde Which Fogger Question



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So my cheap Party City fogger died last year after cleaning it. Had very little fog for my display. 

This year, the wife says we can actually have some budget for a fogger. I've got approximately $100 to spend (not a lot, I know) and I've narrowed it down to two foggers.

The Chauvet 1100

and

The American DJ Dyno-Fog II

Thoughts from owners? I know there is that thread about Chauvets sometimes having undersized heaters. Which one should I get and why? Or is there an option I haven't thought of yet? (remember, the budget doesn't get to go up...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I am a big fan of Chauvet foggers. I know they had an issue once before with 700w foggers having 400w heating elements, but that was a while back. Personally, I'd get the Chauvet if it were me.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure about those brands but I have a V-925 party fogger from VEI that is about 15 years old and it is still my best fogger. Unfortunately there isn't a timer for it but if you keep the button held down with a thick rubber band and a quarter it does a good job with regular interval bursts. I found a site that sells them, i don't know anything about this site, I just wanted to help out. Here's the link:
http://www.twincitiesmagic.com/browse.cfm/4,326.html
Hope you get something good.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

As I understand it, the 1100 is a name, not the wattage. I believe the wattage will be listed somewhere on the bottom of the machine on a sticker as 900 watts. Having said that, I looked on Amazon, and its still not a bad price. I have no experience with the American dj foggers.

One other option would be to call around to some companies and see if they do scratch and dent, and get a perfectly good new one for a lot less, because the hanger is a little bent, or it has a ding from shipping.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

That's an interesting thought...might be worth checking out places like Guitar Center or something for that.


----------

